# V8 overheating



## Dufour cire (Feb 19, 2015)

2004 touareg v8
Thermostat , pump ,sensor, changed.
The engine Run very hot 120 celcius in dashboard and scaner mvb. The block is hot but The coolant pipe still cold.the fan run at 2 rd speed and juste de heater pipe in front right fender warmed. I pull jarden hose in radiator, heater changer and theme pipe = full flow.flush The système with vacuum toll to fill it.

The trouble is even
Someone has already seen?

I have start a Check watch hose.


----------

